# Firehouse Christimas Train Garden, Dundalk, MD



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

Went yesterday with the family. Great layout and will be up until January 6.

Enjoy and Happy New Year!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! What fun!

An annual setup on someone's part???

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much...I really do miss those Baltimore firehouse gardens, Dundalk's especially.


----------



## MPCAnthony (Oct 13, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Wow! What fun!
> 
> An annual setup on someone's part???
> 
> TJ


TJ - I only heard about thisw one right before Christmas and as far as I know, it's a fundraiser for them. They a big sign thanking MTH, other toy train and models companies and local businesses for contributing.


----------

